# How much is Delta 36-600 TS worth?



## borisw37

Found a listing on craigslist for a Delta 10" Table Saw Model # 36-600 
Assuming that its in good condition how much is it worth?
Don't think that model is sold new anymore but does anybody know what it used to sell for?

Thank you,

Boris.


----------



## sweensdv

Isn't that the model that was basically a direct drive benchtop table saw with a leg stand? If so then $50-$75 would be in the ballpark.


----------



## firehawkmph

Here's a pic of a 36-600. I had an older version of this that I sold this year for $200.00. Mine was made in the US, along with having a baldor motor, which is the way if came from the factory. I sold it to a buddy for the 200. I think it was worth more than that. Good solid saw. The ones made in recent years I don't think were built the same. First pic is a recent one. Second pic is my saw I sold.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## knotscott

Mike - Your Rockwell looks to be a full size belt drive contractor saw. The 36-600 is more of a downsized compact contractor saw "look-a-alike" (only 22"d instead of 27"d, and is 38"w vs 40"+ of a full size saw). They weigh in ~ 150# vs 250# of a full size saw, and have a 15 amp universal motor. It later became the TS300 and retailed in the $300 range. 

Depending on condition, it might be worth $100 or so, but they tend to be cost prohibitive to fix if the motor kicks the bucket. FWIW, my 36-600 did everything I asked of it...it was a little loud, and a little lightweight, but wasn't a bad saw.


----------



## In-com-plete

I have the 36-600. Bought it about a year ago for $100. A guy I work with just bought one 2 weeks ago and he paid $200 for his.

I think it's a good saw. Although it's the only tablesaw I've ever had and the 2nd I've ever used. It is very loud but I think it's worth the $100 I paid for it. I don't think it's worth more than $150. Mainly because of the 22" top. That was actually a plus when I bought the saw as I was working in a small shed. But now, having a larger work area, I wish I had bought a saw with a larger top.


----------

